

Broadening Node.js Contributions - timf
http://www.joyent.com/blog/broadening-node-js-contributions

======
seanewest
Bryan Cantril (the writer of the article) is an interesting and ebullient
dude. If you haven't seen him talk take a look: here's his talk on corporate
anti-patterns (as referenced in the article)
[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NhgXQFk9noI](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NhgXQFk9noI)

------
Zikes
Great! Now if they'd commit to not publicly crucify those contributors over
overblown scandals, I might consider giving node.js another look.

~~~
mythz
Funnily, Bryan's the same person who also showed contempt in crucifying one
node's largest OSS contributors in public is now seeking to attract more
contributors to the same project?

The 2 character pull-request that took down libuv's largest and one of node's
largest ever contributors:
[https://github.com/joyent/libuv/pull/1015](https://github.com/joyent/libuv/pull/1015)

Bryan's public Crucifixion of Ben: [http://www.joyent.com/blog/the-power-of-a-
pronoun](http://www.joyent.com/blog/the-power-of-a-pronoun)

Ben Noordhuis's Response:
[https://github.com/joyent/libuv/pull/1015#issuecomment-29568...](https://github.com/joyent/libuv/pull/1015#issuecomment-29568172)

and HN Story of his Departure:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6845286](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6845286)

No thanks, I can't see myself ever touching or recommending Joyent's services
as a result.

~~~
astrodust
Good luck finding a community of any significant size that hasn't had some
drama in the past.

Ruby, Python, and NodeJS have all had their fair share of issues. Even GitHub
had a fracas.

Nobody gets a free pass, but mistakes will be made. At what point do you call
those problems resolved?

~~~
mythz
Name me another that's shown this much contempt to a core contributor?

Joyent has never apologized to Ben or thanked him for his years of efforts
(despite many from the node community and other contributors having done so).

~~~
astrodust
There's been lots of douchebaggery going on in other language communities.
That it hasn't exploded into a giant fiasco is something of a small miracle.

------
js2
When the startup I previously worked for was acquired, a Google CLA I had
signed while at the startup was the source of much contention between the
startup's and acquirer's lawyers, and caused much last minute stress for the
startup's CEO.

AIUI, acquirer's lawyers contended the CLA might grant Google leverage over
the acquirer's patents.

